# Petfinder.com ad fail



## Nargle (Aug 19, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14429508

Doesn't really look like a dog to me...

Also, FLIPPIN' ADORABLE!! This one's only fail is that she's located so flippin' far away.. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14050736


----------



## DarkGlaceon (Aug 19, 2009)

That looks like a cat


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 19, 2009)

Lol. What the shit.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 19, 2009)

Cat reminds me of the PetSpa.


----------



## Bandy (Aug 19, 2009)

*That is one messed up dog. XD

The second one is adorable. >w<
*


----------



## Liam (Aug 19, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Cat reminds me of the PetSpa.


At first I laughed, but then I was all like "Am I going to hell now?"

Nargle, did you come across that yourself, or was the 'fail' pointed out to you by someone else?


----------



## Corto (Aug 19, 2009)

DarkGlaceon said:


> That looks like a cat


No shit. I thought it looked like a bat! Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 19, 2009)

Corto said:


> No shit. I thought it looked like a bat! Thanks for pointing it out.



Here I thought it looked like you.

I was mistaken.


----------



## Corto (Aug 19, 2009)

Are you calling me a pussy?


----------



## Ratte (Aug 19, 2009)

Corto said:


> Are you calling me a pussy?



I was saying you look purrfect.


----------



## Bacu (Aug 19, 2009)

oh u guise.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 19, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I was saying you look purrfect.


 Critical Hit


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 19, 2009)

that is the cutest dog I have ever seen I want it


----------



## Tycho (Aug 19, 2009)

Nargle said:


> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14429508



They've found the perfect dog!


----------



## Ratte (Aug 19, 2009)

minx112 said:


> Critical Hit







Tycho said:


> They've found the perfect dog!



omginorite


----------



## Corto (Aug 19, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I was saying you look purrfect.


Oh, you make me blush. 


Tycho said:


> They've found the perfect dog!


Blu bla glu glg


----------



## Ratte (Aug 19, 2009)

Corto said:


> Oh, you make me blush.



<3~


----------



## Corto (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh, Ratte, you know my love for you is like the space: Infinite, cold, and with an origin unexplained by science. 


Thread moved to the brand new "post funny images and links and whatever" subforum.


----------



## Leostale (Aug 20, 2009)

That's a Dog disguise as a CaT!
what A one smart dog there


----------



## Corto (Aug 20, 2009)

That's it, I give up. Fuck this whole internet thing. I'm leaving.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 20, 2009)

Corto said:


> Oh, Ratte, you know my love for you is like the space: Infinite, cold, and with an origin unexplained by science.



Don't make me <3 you more.



Corto said:


> That's it, I give up. Fuck this whole internet thing. I'm leaving.



Oh hey you're online.


----------



## Corto (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, I got a couple of free days I planned on spending with my friends and then I realized they're all in class so here I am freezing my ass off and watching porn while lurking the forum. Go me.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 20, 2009)

Corto said:


> Yeah, I got a couple of free days I planned on spending with my friends and then I realized they're all in class so here I am freezing my ass off and watching porn while lurking the forum. Go me.



I SHALL WARM YOU WITH MY LOOOOOOOOOVE


----------



## Nargle (Aug 20, 2009)

gulielmus said:


> At first I laughed, but then I was all like "Am I going to hell now?"
> 
> Nargle, did you come across that yourself, or was the 'fail' pointed out to you by someone else?



I was browsing Petfinder for Shelties, since I'd love to adopt one in the future. I thought the thumbnail looked a little odd so I clicked it, and voila, lol! Same way I found the corgi/sheltie.


----------

